# Horror Con International (Los Angeles Sept 25-26)



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

I will be vending at this event along with a bunch of my favorite vendors thought I'd share here 

http://horrorcon.wix.com/horrorcon2015#!home/c229l

HORRORCON INTERNATIONALSOUTHERN CALIFORNIA'S PREMIERE HORROR* HALLOWEEN & DAY OF THE DEAD EXPOSeptember 25th -26th at The Reef 1933 S. Broadway Ave Los Angeles, CA 90007-

SPECIAL GUESTS: Sid Haig, Bill Moseley, Robert Mukes (please check back regularly as the roster continues to grow.

HORRORCON INTERNATIONAL IS ONE BIG EXPO FEATURING SEVERAL SPECIAL EVENTS INCLUDING:

CALAVERA: A Dia de los Muertos Celebration

DARK CARNIVAL Art Show and Gallery

THE LATE NIGHT HORROR FILM FESTIVAL

EXHIBITION AND ODDITIES: A vendor and exhibitor expo

HELL ON WHEELS:*A Hearse and Rat Rod car show

CRYPTIC CONCERT SERIES: Featuring some of Southern California's premiere Progressive, Tribute, and Psychobilly*bands


----------



## Fester (Jun 11, 2015)

Is Bill Moseley still going to be there ?


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Fester said:


> Is Bill Moseley still going to be there ?


Yes he is on the list of featured guests


----------

